# Asus Zenfone 3. Notifications not working...



## Melvis (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, I have a friend that has just got this new Asus Zenfone 3 and it wont show up notifications. Like Ebay, Email, Weather warnings etc. What settings should be ticked or checked to make sure these work? so far Im pretty sure everything is set correctly and auto Sync is on, but still not working correctly. Im no pro at phones so hopefully someone on here can help us out?


----------

